# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering small doubt

## ramamaru

Hi all,

May i know the difference between neutral,earth and ground..??

Thanx in advance!!

----------


## suji

Ground or earth in a main electrical wiring system is a conductor that exists primarily to help protect against faults and which in normal operation does not carry current.

The term ground is used in Canada and the U.S.; the term earth is used in most of the rest of the world. 

Neutral is a circuit conductor that carries current in normal operation, and which is connected to earth.

----------


## RyanJames

I think ground or earth both refer to the same term referring to power in electrical wiring system. And this ground or earth is present mainly to protect against faults because they do have current in them generally in normal operation. In contrast neutral has current in normal operation and the neutral is connected to earth.

----------


## tbksandeep

hello
usually ground is something which is used in conjunction with DC not the AC.
Earth is what is used in AC. but the functionality is all the same irrespective of DC or AC.

----------


## Manojks

Hi,

Ground or Earth carries the same meaning and it will be of 0V. Ground or Earth is used both in AC or DC. But neutral is used in AC. Neutral can carry positive voltage or negative voltage or 0V (used in load balancing). By connecting neutral to ground we can have 0V. In AC it depends if we want phase to phase connection or phase to neutral connection. If it is a single phase then it has phase to neutral connection.

Thanks
Manoj :Smile:

----------

